# First Orange Lamasi coming out



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Here is my first Orange Lamasi froglet..... Not much to look at ATM but the colors will come in shortly.....


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Congrats....that's a neat looking frogs. Are you breeding them in a pair or group? Any other froglets on the way?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

yeah i belive my ratio is 1.3 but i have no idea, they all look the same to me .... just a wild guess. And as for more froglets coming out the answer is YES, a bunch.....


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Very cool. I have noticed a lot of variation on the orange. Are you finding this to be true?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Congrats on the tad! You finding them difficult to breed?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Can you post an update? I have heard the color on these guys is very variable.

Melis


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

We have a good number of these from a couple of the people that received the original imports. Froglets are varying degrees of orange but all have a coppery metallic wash. As they get older they darken to a deeper orange over a variable period of time. Some of them appear tie-died as they color. All ours seem to be ending up about the same orange. It is also very interesting that they are not the typical shy D. lamasi but much bolder. Robert


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

The reason why these are not typical D lamasi is because these are panguanas. I will update on the froglet but i can tell you he/she will start his life as a yellow striped frog. As they mature they do get an orange tint to them, sometimes orange/gold mix, light to bright orange or the rare bright red. 


ill take a pic as soon as it comes out of water


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Here are some pics of the adults... all preaty much the same except for leg color pattern...some have blue and some have light brown....


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Damian - do you have a belly shot?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Here Ya go Oz..

Sorry i could not get a straight belly pic


----------

